# Bella at 4 1/2 Months



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I took Bella to the park this morning, and got some good pictures. As I look back at the pictures I took at 3 months, I'm just amazed at how much she has changed.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Here she is at 3 months. Wow.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Bella Bellissima!!!!!


----------



## Steadfast (Aug 22, 2012)

How beautiful she is for sure


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

What a sweet little cutie! Now and then! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Bella is getting big! What a beautiful girl!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

She is beautiful .


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

She is growing into beautiful girl.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

You had me at the first picture...and thank you so much for the rest! So beautiful! Makes me happY!






Nairb said:


> I took Bella to the park this morning, and got some good pictures. As I look back at the pictures I took at 3 months, I'm just amazed at how much she has changed.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

ah she is gorgeous!


----------



## Loni S. (Jun 9, 2021)

Nairb said:


> I took Bella to the park this morning, and got some good pictures. As I look back at the pictures I took at 3 months, I'm just amazed at how much she has changed.


Bella looks like she's having a fantastic time. What a pretty baby!


----------

